# Other interests besides cooking?



## Cooking4to (Jan 26, 2015)

I imagine we have more in common than just cooking, what are some of your other interests?
here are some of my interests...
I am an avid motorcyclist, I love all aspects of it, from riding to building.

I also love cars, I especially like late 60's and early 70's muscle cars and 30's-early 40's hot rods,  I built a 39 ford hot rod, fuel injected, a/c, disc brakes, etc.  Pretty much an all steel 1939 ford turned into a new car, and I have a 70 coronet r/t, 69 z29 {302dz car}, and a couple works in progress.

Next would be hunting and fishing, I do this as much as I can, from the local stuff to getting on a plane with my dog and going to Italy to hunt their skys. I also love my dogs, they are hunting dogs, but they are also like children.

Guns, I am passionate about firearms, I know this is getting to be taboo, especially since I am in CT, but there is something about a 500 nitro express Blaser or a Beretta o/u that makes me feel good.  I am really crazy about 1911's, anyone who knows guns will know what all that stuff is...

I guess that last one would be music, I play as much as I can and I am crazy about high end audio systems, I have a separate stereo in almost every single room of my house, had to take out a separate insurance rider to cover it all.  It relaxes me and I am like a little kid with this stuff.

heres some pics of my passions...

If your not a gun person this will be gibberish, but heres some of my 1911's, theres a couple DW's in there, a Bill Wilson carry, Les Baer, my Ed Brown, then a colt and some Sigs...






Heres a picture of some of my bikes, the black chopper is still NOT finished and this picture is over a year old, lol..  You can see my victories and hayabusa on the back wall, I also have a couple Harleys I no longer ride and another chopper I finished in 09...





Heres a picture of the parlor in my guest suite, its here I test out new speakers and equipment I get, since my wife is not a fan of me moving speakers in and out of where we live, lol I have a setup similar to this in about every room, dining room, living room, formal parlor, bedroom, loft, gym, garage, its a sickness...





heres a pic of the pups, Jasper and Fiona {there names are much longer but thats what we call them, lol}





Jas on his b-day, this was our old house, no sitting on the furniture in the new house, my wife put an end to that, but I had him trained, he would sit at the table and eat with us,  , not all the time, but if I put his bowl on the table he would get on the chair and sit there, then he would only start eating when I did...  I know he looks like a normal dog, but hes a dual champion, his puppies sold for as much as $8500 and were shipped as far as India, he is an amazing hunter, although now one of his daughters comes hunting much more than him, I still take him out pretty often, he has hunted with me on 3 continents!!! I love this dog more than some people...





Thats enough pictures and thanks for reading through, so what are some of your interests and hobbies?


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 26, 2015)

I make custom turkey calls, I love to hunt, fish, and we just got a new puppy Sadie, who keeps me very busy.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2015)

I find it interesting that you have many of the same interests as I.  My husband and I have nice old Harley (Old Blue) that he "created" from the ground up.  He bought the frame after the original bike had been in a huge fire.  You'd never know it now.  We love to ride and take out the bike as often as possible.

We/I also love firearms.  I bought myself a Smith & Wesson .38 special last spring just before I had hand surgery and haven't been able to play with it as much as I would like.  My hand is almost brand new now.  Yipee!!!!

We're not into vehicles as much as we used to be.  For most of his working life he owned/operated his own custom shop where he built and restored just about anything that had wheels.  One of the last things he did was a complete authentic Mustang like the one in _Gone in 60 Seconds_.  Well, at least as authentic as the parts available and as the customer's budget allowed.  He gave the business to his only son about 5 years ago and it's still going strong.

The real silver lining in my husband's talents is that, no matter what, our vehicles can be maintained or repaired, be it body or mechanical.  Yeah!!  Plus, he's a real perfectionist.  He could install a carburetor up your nose and you wouldn't even sneeze.  I won't even tell you how picky he is when it comes to body work.  His finishes are like glass and there is never any indication that paint has been blended if there was a partial repair.

Other interests I have are gardening, both flower and veggie.  Love to be outside when permissible.  This weather we've been having now makes me crazy and I can't wait for spring.

I'm an avid reader and read just about anything.  It's not unusual for me to have at least 3 books "working," including one on audio.  

I love to design.  Am a retired interior designer and have been having some of the most fun of my life since retirement.  No more deadlines and picky clients.  I just do creative things for us and "special" friends/customers.

Also enjoy building stuff and love, love, love tools.  Currently, I'm drawing up a small end table for my mother-in-law and have begun making a custom ottoman for our living room.  Christmas 2013 my husband gave me a small circular saw for Christmas.  Maybe I can talk him into getting me a radial arm saw next year.

Cooking is another passion, which is one of the reasons I'm a DCer.  My cooking toys are going to take over the house.  Glenn even built me a special "pot locker" in the utility room for my large assortment of pots, pans, baking sheets, etc.  It has been nothing short of a godsend!  All I have to do is to open the double doors wide and I can see everything inside.

Music isn't as important to me as it used to be, although I have been known to crank up the system and get lost in some form of lyrical pleasure.

Spent many, many years of my life as a writer and had a syndicated newspaper column for 11 years.  It was fun and I particularly enjoyed it because it gave an outlet for my insatiable curiosity about _anything._  Fortunately, curiosity hasn't killed this cat...yet.

Always have had pets and, at times, seemed as though I was running a zoo rather than a household of humans.  Currently, we have one nutty 2-year-old boxer and two ultra-spoiled indoor kitties.  About every other week, we also have our granddog who comes to visit with our pooch.  They were puppies together and are like a pair of children when they get together.  Play, play, play........

Throw in sewing, knitting, crocheting and just about any form of needlework and that about rounds me out.  I'm sure I've forgotten something, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm a hoarder! 

I collect things relating to my local area.  Things like books, maps, coin banks, paperweights, breweriana, souvenir spoons, ephemera, Syracuse China, postcards, butter crocks, bottles!

This year I'm learning how to repair paper items and book bindings.  I'm hoping that this will help wean me away from cooking and food related projects.




*
*


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 26, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> I imagine we have more in common than just cooking, what are some of your other interests?
> here are some of my interests...
> I am an avid motorcyclist, I love all aspects of it, from riding to building.
> 
> ...




DH?  Is that you?


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 26, 2015)

callmaker60 said:


> I make custom turkey calls, I love to hunt, fish, and we just got a new puppy Sadie, who keeps me very busy.



Do you sell these turkey calls, I would love to see one?  I currently use an old box I've had for years...


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 26, 2015)

Katie H said:


> I find it interesting that you have many of the same interests as I.  My husband and I have nice old Harley (Old Blue) that he "created" from the ground up.  He bought the frame after the original bike had been in a huge fire.  You'd never know it now.  We love to ride and take out the bike as often as possible.
> 
> We/I also love firearms.  I bought myself a Smith & Wesson .38 special last spring just before I had hand surgery and haven't been able to play with it as much as I would like.  My hand is almost brand new now.  Yipee!!!!
> 
> ...



That is so funny, my wife loves crocheting, she is doing it right NOW, lol, she is making a friend of mines new baby a little hat with headphones built in {not real headphones, Ill post a pic when shes done}...

Congrats on the SW revolver and your hand recovering, I had a serious hand injury a while back, I have 2 fingers that dont quite work right one is pinned together and crooked as the devil himself but at least they aren't in some landfill somewhere, lol.  You did good with a SW revolver, life time warranty and one of the best revolvers on the market, I have some pictures of mine but photobucket isnt working for some reason...  I have a vault for my gun storage and I go in there and get lost for hours, I also make my own ammo...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 26, 2015)

Cooking and eating, incl baking, preserving, etc., and when I'm not cooking I read cookery books 

Then there's Horse and I've re-discovered knitting over the last couple of years. I do a lot of reading, I make a lot of my own greetings cards, I do a bit needlepoint and I used to make most of my own clothes but have got out of the habit since I seem to live in jodhpurs and fleeces these days.

I'm very boring really. I'm practising to be an old lady. I'll be 80 in 15 years time so I need to get organised.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 26, 2015)

I also own several handguns but I'm not into them.  I bought them many years ago when several friends and I used to go to indoor shooting ranges.   But I do carry a concealed hand gun (illegally) as I own a small business.
My "current" and "active" hobbies are astronomy (I have a backyard observatory), been at that for 15 yrs, cycling- about 25 yrs, and just recently got into n-scale model railroading.  I also love to hike.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a SW .357 and a Ruger Bearcat .22.  Been shooting since before I could drive.

Reading, books, music...I married a musician.

Nursing and working with the Elderly, I really enjoy (if you can enjoy death) working with "End of Life" patients.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 26, 2015)

roadfix said:


> I also own several handguns but I'm not into them.  I bought them many years ago when several friends and I used to go to indoor shooting ranges.   But I do carry a concealed hand gun (illegally) as I own a small business.
> My "current" and "active" hobbies are astronomy (I have a backyard observatory), been at that for 15 yrs, cycling- about 25 yrs, and just recently got into n-scale model railroading.  I also love to hike.



"illegally" lol, did you mean legally?  If not erase that post, lol, god forbid you ever have to use it your defense attorney is going to have a stroke if this thread comes up as evidence you knowingly committing a felony that lead to the illegal use of deadly force... better safe than sorry..

I collect firearms and i have built and had many custom built for me, its a big part of my life, I shoot 500-700 rounds a week!!!


----------



## creative (Jan 26, 2015)

I live in UK and am grateful we don't have guns here (for general use with the public).   The violent crimes, e.g. with knives seem largely to involve teenagers, e.g. gangs etc.

My hobbies are gardening, frequenting an online spiritually based chat room (have many friends there and I like to use my comedic skills there too....I used to do stand up comedy).   One of my favourite activities (not ongoing since it depends on opportunity) is to make something of what people throw out, e.g. in skips.  I love adapting and changing an item, extending its life, recycling it as something else.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 26, 2015)

roadfix said:


> I also own several handguns but I'm not into them. I bought them many years ago when several friends and I used to go to indoor shooting ranges. But I do carry a concealed hand gun (illegally) as I own a small business.
> My "current" and "active" hobbies are astronomy (I have a backyard observatory), been at that for 15 yrs, cycling- about 25 yrs, and just recently got into n-scale model railroading. I also love to hike.


 
In common with a lot of my countrymen and women I don't really understand this obsession that America has with guns but each to his own. 

You have to have a licence to posses a gun legally in the UK and it isn't very easy to get said licence but then, we don't have  a history of dangerous wild animals or hair removing Red Indians prowling round our back yards.

Just one question. I know that carrying a concealed weapon is an offence in the US  but what constitutes "concealed"? If it was in your handbag or your pocket would it count as concealed? Or would you have to have it strapped to your chest under your shirt or in a hollowed-out book to qualify?(Ok, I've watched far too much television)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2015)

creative said:


> I live in UK and am grateful we don't have guns here (for general use with the public).   The violent crimes, e.g. with knives seem largely to involve teenagers, e.g. gangs etc.
> 
> My hobbies are gardening, frequenting an online spiritually based chat room (have many friends there and I like to use my comedic skills there too....I used to do stand up comedy).   *One of my favourite activities (not ongoing since it depends on opportunity) is to make something of what people throw out, e.g. in skips.  I love adapting and changing an item, extending its life, recycling it as something else.*



Mine too!

Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without!


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 26, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> In common with a lot of my countrymen and women I don't really understand this obsession that America has with guns but each to his own.
> 
> You have to have a licence to posses a gun legally in the UK and it isn't very easy to get said licence but then, we don't have  a history of dangerous wild animals or hair removing Red Indians prowling round our back yards.
> 
> Just one question. I know that carrying a concealed weapon is an offence in the US  but what constitutes "concealed"? If it was in your handbag or your pocket would it count as concealed? Or would you have to have it strapped to your chest under your shirt or in a hollowed-out book to qualify?(Ok, I've watched far too much television)



Concealed means not in plain sight, I can carry concealed in CT, MA, and RI {and some other states that allow anyone with a ccw in any of the 50 to carry in their state}, and you can not "open" carry in all 50 states, that is only a select few...

I like guns because I hunt with them, grew up with them, and feel more comfortable knowing I have it if I need to protect myself, obviously the chances of that are 1 in 10000 BUT its good to know its there if I need it, there are some crazies out there, and no matter how nice your neighborhood is you are not immune, I have a power gate to get in my drive, alerts, video cameras down the drive around the house, a nice alarm system, etc, but the 1911 chambered in 400 corbon with in arms reach is what makes me feel safe. 
I was never so concerned with "home protection" UNTIL what happened a stones throw away in Cheshire a few years back {locals will know that story, I am sure google will have tons of articles too}, crime isn't just in the city, I moved my family to a nice area with good schools and low crime, but you never know.  
Now I will grant that if NO ONE had a gun, I wouldn't need one, I enjoy hunting with my bow just as much as my rifles, but since that will not happen in my life time in the US, I will hold onto mine..

PS-easy with the "red indian" and "scalping" comments, that could be pretty offensive to some...  I do have coyotes up to 60lbs in my back yard and I have caught a good sized mountain lion on my tree cam a few times, also we had a bear {I never seen it or evidence of it, but some others took pictures and got chased into their homes...}


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2015)

PS-*easy with the "red indian" and "scalping" comments, that could be pretty offensive to some...* I do have coyotes up to 60lbs in my back yard and I have caught a good sized mountain lion on my tree cam a few times, also we had a bear {I never seen it or evidence of it, but some others took pictures and got chased into their homes...}[/QUOTE]Oh dear, I'm sorry. Didn't mean to offend anyone. I was thinking more in terms of John Wayne than real life Native Americans.

Apologies all round

Henri


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh dear, I'm sorry. Didn't mean to offend anyone. I was thinking more in terms of John Wayne than real life Native Americans.
> 
> Apologies all round
> 
> Henri



I am not indian and if you joke about irish/italians my skin is thick enough to laugh with you {besides I will probably either be eating or drinking when you tell the joke  }, but in the US we are chaperoned by the pc police, lol.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2015)

creative said:


> I live in UK and am grateful we don't have guns here (for general use with the public).  The violent crimes, e.g. with knives seem largely to involve teenagers, e.g. gangs etc.
> 
> My hobbies are gardening, frequenting an online spiritually based chat room (have many friends there and I like to use my comedic skills there too....I used to do stand up comedy). One of my favourite activities (not ongoing since it depends on opportunity) is to make something of what people throw out, e.g. in skips. I love adapting and changing an item, extending its life, recycling it as something else.


Umm, "skip-diving" is technically theft in the UK, Creative. The contents still belong to the person who put them there until the skip owner collects it. Then they become his.


Mind you, I was glad when people took stuff out of the skip I had when I was renovating , because I hadn't ordered a big enough one.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Umm, "skip-diving" is technically theft in the UK, Creative. The contents still belong to the person who put them there until the skip owner collects it. Then they become his.
> 
> 
> Mind you, I was glad when people took stuff out of the skip I had when I was renovating , because I hadn't ordered a big enough one.




Its illegal in some places here too, but I think its one of them laws they don't prosecute much for, lol.  When I throw something good away I always put it aside the trash with a sign on it that reads "free".  Last spring my wife cleaned her craft room and got a new table, her old table wasn't very old and looked brand new, and it had 4 chairs with it that we never had the furniture company even assemble, they were new in their boxes, so I put the table out to the road with a sign that said "free" and before I could bring the chairs there was someone looking at it, so I called them down the driveway and asked if they wanted the chairs too, they did..  I ended up delivering it to their house because they were calling someone to come and pick it up {they had a small car}, but they were young and the table it was replacing needed replacing, so I felt good it went to a good home.


----------



## creative (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Umm, "skip-diving" is technically theft in the UK, Creative. The contents still belong to the person who put them there until the skip owner collects it. Then they become his.
> 
> 
> Mind you, I was glad when people took stuff out of the skip I had when I was renovating , because I hadn't ordered a big enough one.


Yes I know about that ridiculous law.  I tend not to obey rules I do not respect.  If someone is _throwing something out, _e.g. it is now in the skip (to be carted away soon) why would they still want to regard it as in their possession?  I am supposed to knock on their door and say "do you want this piece of wood back or can I be allowed to keep it?"  The skip owner, i.e. the council just dumps the stuff...not as if it goes to a shop or private safe somewhere.  The rule is a farce!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 28, 2015)

creative said:


> Yes I know about that ridiculous law. I tend not to obey rules I do not respect. If someone is _throwing something out, _e.g. it is now in the skip (to be carted away soon) why would they still want to regard it as in their possession? I am supposed to knock on their door and say "do you want this piece of wood back or can I be allowed to keep it?" The skip owner, i.e. the council just dumps the stuff...not as if it goes to a shop or private safe somewhere. The rule is a farce!


Yes, in this case the law is a donkey.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 28, 2015)

As well as the Red Indian and scalping comments, I was also offended by the "obsession" with guns comment, LOL


I have been a gun owner for over 40 years and I know a LOT of gun owners. I don't see an "obsession" but rather a healthy respect and interest in firearms. Because of my direct use of a firearm, I have been able to eat hundreds of pounds of meat.


Sorry but I don't have time to list my other passions right now!


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 28, 2015)

In US it is not illegal to carry a concealed weapon.  In PA you have to have a license to carry concealed.  Before DH had his "carry permit" he could have his gun in the car on the way to the shooting range, but it had to be in plain sight or in a case, in plain sight.  Now he can have it in his pocket, with the permit.

I don't know the "skip" term, but if I put something out for the trash man, no one is allowed to take it except for the trash man, but that is not enforced in my community.  In some others it is enforced.  People come around with trucks and rummage through your trash looking for things they can use or sell, also looking for metal objects they can take to the recycling station for money.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 28, 2015)

bethzaring said:


> As well as the Red Indian and scalping comments, I was also offended by the "obsession" with guns comment, LOL
> 
> 
> I have been a gun owner for over 40 years and I know a LOT of gun owners. I don't see an "obsession" but rather a healthy respect and interest in firearms. Because of my direct use of a firearm, I have been able to eat hundreds of pounds of meat.
> ...



I have moved well beyond a healthy interest, I was on the phone a week before xmas, bidding on a live estate auction, 1 piece I was interested in was a  Blaser Imperial r93, I had the phone on speaker and I was talking to the technician, bidders assistant, house rep, what ever you want to call her and everytime I heard her breathing move to the phone receiver my heart sank a bit because I knew it was further from my reach, I didn't win it, it closed at $71K I went to $62k and stopped, I can buy this one {although the other was in a caliber I would rather own} BLASER R93 IMPERIAL SAFARI,416 REM ( ON SALE) : Bolt Action Rifles at GunBroker.com for $60K even, and that is hand delivered, meaning they will fly it over and hand it to me personally {I have spoke to them a few times about that gun}. If I won the estate auction, I had to pay a carrier and pay for it to be packaged, etc...  

So now you may say well thats not obsessed right?  Well what if I told you I already own 2 of them?   My wife calls it obsessed...


----------



## creative (Jan 28, 2015)

I just feel ill when people talk about guns and describing them.  I have the same reaction to hearing about war on the news....I have to turn off.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 28, 2015)

creative said:


> I just feel ill when people talk about guns and describing them.  I have the same reaction to hearing about war on the news....I have to turn off.



 makes me kind of hungry, I think about all the meat they have put in my freezer, delicious back straps, turkey breasts, game hens, etc.  Also make me a little sentimental, hunting with my grand father, my father, my brothers and sister, then teaching my sons the safety, respect, and responsibility of owning a firearm, going out with them their first time, first time my sons took their first bucks, my youngest was 11 and my oldest was 13.  Flying to alaska with my oldest son on his 15th birthday and spending almost 2 weeks seeing the most beautiful landscapes in the world while hunting, hiking, and backpacking a place we have never been...

I also appreciate being able to own them knowing if god forbid I had to protect my family from an outside threat, I could do it efficiently with my training and arms.  But for me its a lot more than the vault in my house and picking out guns to fill it with, its an investment, its protection, a hobby, and I have taken and continue to take any and all related classes and seminars I can to get even more efficient with my firearms...

Its fun, my wife is the kindest, softest person I have ever met, she wont wear wool because it comes from an animal, she hasn't eaten meat since she was under 7 years old {her choice, not her parents}!!!!!!  But she loves archery and target practice with her pistols and rifles, believe it or not the BAD part of guns is a small part of guns, there are a lot more items out there hurting people than guns, granted in the wrong hands they can be devastating and dangerous, that is a shame, I agree, and war is also terrible, that goes with out saying, and if I could change that I would, while that is all true, I wouldn't turn a blind eye to it and turn off the tv when they are talking about it, IMO there are too many people doing that...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2015)

Creative, just so you and MC know, not *everyone* is a gun enthusiast on this side of the pond. 

I've never touched a gun myself, nor do I hope I ever have to. 

I do however support our right to bear arms, *with restrictions*. 

It's the restrictions that make this  a very hot topic in the USA, and quite political with huge differences of opinion. Because it *is* political it's not an allowed topic on DC.


----------



## creative (Jan 28, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Creative, just so you and MC know, not *everyone* is a gun enthusiast on this side of the pond.
> 
> I've never touched a gun myself, nor do I hope I ever have to.
> 
> ...


Ah...thanks for putting this topic into perspective for me.  I was getting a bit worried.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 28, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Creative, just so you and MC know, not *everyone* is a gun enthusiast on this side of the pond.
> 
> I've never touched a gun myself, nor do I hope I ever have to.
> 
> ...



+1..


----------



## Souschef (Jan 28, 2015)

*Interests*

I am a pilot. I volunteer with Civil Air Patrol for search and rescue. I also volunteer with Angel Flight to fly patients to and from their appointments. I am going to fly my first rescue dog as part of Pilots & Paws tomorrow.
Aside from that I volunteer on a local tourist railroad.
I also am involved with an organization that feeds the needy dinner once a week. We normally feed about 300 people.
Aside from that, Kayelle and I travel.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2015)

Bless you, Souschef, Kayelle picked a good one!  Looking forward to hearing how your canine passenger enjoys his/her trip!


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 29, 2015)

Souschef said:


> I am a pilot. I volunteer with Civil Air Patrol for search and rescue. I also volunteer with Angel Flight to fly patients to and from their appointments. I am going to fly my first rescue dog as part of Pilots & Paws tomorrow.
> Aside from that I volunteer on a local tourist railroad.
> I also am involved with an organization that feeds the needy dinner once a week. We normally feed about 300 people.
> Aside from that, Kayelle and I travel.



That is awesome, my uncle is a pilot also, you and he have a lot in common,  he took me up in a small plane that he used to own and I would not like to do it again, I fly {as a passenger} all the time, but big planes, lol.  He sold his plane years ago and now also volunteers to fly where ever he can, he says its a double bonus because he gets to help people and fly for free, lol, he used to fly skydivers for free and the company used to pay his insurance and licence fees for his trouble.  Anything to get up in the air and not have to own his own plane. 
he makes me believe some people are just made to do certain things, from when he was a kid they said he talked about airplanes constantly, and now you can not have a conversation wih him without him talking about flying...

Anyway good for you, I love hearing stories about the able helping others when they can...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 29, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> That is awesome, my uncle is a pilot also, you and he have a lot in common, he took me up in a small plane that he used to own and I would not like to do it again, I fly {as a passenger} all the time, but big planes, lol. He sold his plane years ago and now also volunteers to fly where ever he can, he says its a double bonus because he gets to help people and fly for free, lol, he used to fly skydivers for free and the company used to pay his insurance and licence fees for his trouble. Anything to get up in the air and not have to own his own plane.
> he makes me believe some people are just made to do certain things, from when he was a kid they said he talked about airplanes constantly, and now you can not have a conversation wih him without him talking about flying...
> 
> Anyway good for you, I love hearing stories about the able helping others when they can...


I once won a flying lesson in a competition at work.  All the prizes in the competition were to do with flying - a helicopter flight, a trip in a balloon, paragliding, a flight simulation and this actual flying lesson. The staff were predominantly female and there was much complaining because the prizes were "all for men". Like hell they were! My colleagues were appalled when I said I was going to take it.One of them actually tried to buy the lesson off me for her son. Fat chance!

It was the most wonderful experience of my life and something I'd wanted to do since I was a little girl (I was brought up on "Biggles" and a wonderful book about a teenage girl who flew a de Havilland Gypsy Moth and had adventures in the north of Canada - boy, did I want to be that girl when I was 12 or 13!). It was a proper flying lesson too. I got to take off and land as well as fly around a bit and we did the exciting bit where the engine is turned off. By the time I got down I'd decided that I would save up, have lessons and get my pilot's licence. 

Sadly, or not, as the case may be, shortly afterwards I had the chance to buy Horse so my savings went on that and the flying lessons never happened. I don't regret it (well, sometimes for a fleeting moment but I wouldn't have wanted to be without Horse).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I once won a flying lesson in a competition at work.  All the prizes in the competition were to do with flying - a helicopter flight, a trip in a balloon, paragliding, a flight simulation and this actual flying lesson. The staff were predominantly female and there was much complaining because the prizes were "all for men". Like hell they were! My colleagues were appalled when I said I was going to take it.One of them actually tried to buy the lesson off me for her son. Fat chance!
> 
> It was the most wonderful experience of my life and something I'd wanted to do since I was a little girl (I was brought up on "Biggles" and a wonderful book about a teenage girl who flew a de Havilland Gypsy Moth and had adventures in the north of Canada - boy, did I want to be that girl when I was 12 or 13!). It was a proper flying lesson too. I got to take off and land as well as fly around a bit and we did the exciting bit where the engine is turned off. By the time I got down I'd decided that I would save up, have lessons and get my pilot's licence.
> 
> Sadly, or not, as the case may be, shortly afterwards I had the chance to buy Horse so my savings went on that and the flying lessons never happened. I don't regret it (well, sometimes for a fleeting moment but I wouldn't have wanted to be without Horse).



I would have loved winning any of those options.  My grandfather had a small airplane (many moons ago), alas I never met him.

A horse vs flying lessons would be a tough decision.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 29, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I once won a flying lesson in a competition at work.  All the prizes in the competition were to do with flying - a helicopter flight, a trip in a balloon, paragliding, a flight simulation and this actual flying lesson. The staff were predominantly female and there was much complaining because the prizes were "all for men". Like hell they were! My colleagues were appalled when I said I was going to take it.One of them actually tried to buy the lesson off me for her son. Fat chance!
> 
> It was the most wonderful experience of my life and something I'd wanted to do since I was a little girl (I was brought up on "Biggles" and a wonderful book about a teenage girl who flew a de Havilland Gypsy Moth and had adventures in the north of Canada - boy, did I want to be that girl when I was 12 or 13!). It was a proper flying lesson too. I got to take off and land as well as fly around a bit and we did the exciting bit where the engine is turned off. By the time I got down I'd decided that I would save up, have lessons and get my pilot's licence.
> 
> Sadly, or not, as the case may be, shortly afterwards I had the chance to buy Horse so my savings went on that and the flying lessons never happened. I don't regret it (well, sometimes for a fleeting moment but I wouldn't have wanted to be without Horse).



I am sure you made the right decision, my father has 6 horses, my sons get so excited when there is a new foal being born {they had 2 last year}.  I love them horses and my wife wanted to put a stable in when we built this house, but i decided against it because its a lot of work and I can just go to my fathers house, lol... 
 I think horses are the only animal with more of whatever that is that makes us love them than a dog...


----------



## Souschef (Jan 29, 2015)

*Pilots & Paws*

I just completed my first P&P flight. It was to get a rescue female doberman up to Northern California. I took her as far as San Luis Obispo and met another pilot taking her North.

Mad,
Years ago I was in Oxford visiting Blenheim Palace, and noticed small planes flying over. I saw a sign for Kidlington Airport, and stopped in to enquire about renting a plane. I went up with an instructor, flew over the Palace with its lakes and gardens, then just flew around the countryside for an hour. It was great, after putting 1000 miles on a rental car driving on the left side of the road.
My late wife and I developed names for each other on that trip- Get Over and Shut Up


----------

